# THE BIG SHOW... PIERRE CLOSTERMANN international boock



## pierre66 (Mar 1, 2009)

La fiche livre mise à jour... le nombre de traductions et de jaquettes s'allonge....

My research is now very complete... a lot af translation and artwork....

http://www.faflenkit.fr/HTML PAGES/ficheGRANDCIRQUE.html

(If you know others cover, say it tome! thanks)

(dites moi s'il y a des pb d'affichages... et en cas de pb..un coup de refresh fait apparaitre les illustrations manquantes!)



@+

Pierre66... from france


----------

